# Free rabbit, hutch and run



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

My sister has a rabbit, hutch and the run which is free to the right home! It would be collection only as my sister doesn't drive. She lives in Seaford, East Sussex.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya 

Why is she rehoming the bun? How old? is it neutered? female or male? vaccinated? People will need more information, pictures would also help.

Be careful advertising it anywhere for free also as many end up as snake food


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

crofty said:


> Hiya
> 
> Why is she rehoming the bun? How old? is it neutered? female or male? vaccinated? People will need more information, pictures would also help.
> 
> Be careful advertising it anywhere for free also as many end up as snake food


^ this, and also how big is the hutch and run?


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Re being snake food... I wouldnt have thought of that ! 

Not that Rusty Bunny is going anywhere! 

x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

The rabbit is female, she was adopted so not sure if she's been vaccinated. Selling due to the rabbit not Being the friendliest rabbit if you try and pick her up, and my sister has 3 children


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Jamie said:


> The rabbit is female, she was adopted so not sure if she's been vaccinated. Selling due to the rabbit not Being the friendliest rabbit if you try and pick her up, and my sister has 3 children


Adopted from where? If shes from a rescue then she needs to go back there. Rabbits dont make good pets for children no. They like company, need to be vaccinated and spayed. She also needs decent size accomodation and exercise time. Sounds like you have an unspayed doe thats hormonal, lonely and fed up of being picked up by children, thats why she isnt friendly.

I suggest your sister gets in touch with a local rescue for advice, theres a list here http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/centres.asp


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Jamie said:


> The rabbit is female, she was adopted so not sure if she's been vaccinated. Selling due to the rabbit not Being the friendliest rabbit if you try and pick her up, and my sister has 3 children


Wow, just wow :nono:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

My sister has just found a home for her! Sorry guys


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

i hope the new home knows about rabbits and gets her spayed and vaccinated.


----------

